# Eau renversée sur macbook air



## sam2008 (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un peu en panique parce que j'était en train d'utiliser mon beau macbook air quand j'ai malencontreusement renversé un verre d'eau dessus, sur la partie haut à droite du clavier pour et un peu dessous vers l'avant là ou il y a la grille du ventilo. A ce moment il était en veille, je l'ai tout de suite débranché du secteur, et éteint en le remettant en marche. Je l'ai épongé a fond comme j'ai pu bien sûr, laissé séché sous l'air conditionné toute une nuit et quand j'ai voulu le rallumer ce matin avec la secteur : surprise la batterie était a plat. Mais il fonctionnait toujours avec le secteur. Tout remarché nickel sinon et la batterie se rechargé normalement, sauf que maintenant 2 gros problème   sont survenus depuis, au bout de 5-10 min d'utilisation il m'affiche automatiquement la fenêtre « êtes vous sûr de vouloir éteindre votre ordinateur » avec les boutons redémarrer, suspendre  et éteindre. Comme si j'avais appuyé sur le bouton power, alors que j'ai rien fait du tout! Et de plus, chose encore plus surprenante, quand j'essaye de l'éteindre complètement il se rallume tout seul de suite une fois éteint, comme si j'avais encore une fois appuyé sur le bouton power. A n'y rien comprendre. Enfin maintenant je comprend pourquoi la batterie était à plat car si il s'est rallumé dans la nuit sans secteur c'est logique. Donc bon là je le laisse encore séché a fond mais je flippe pas mal parce que c'est une version SDD, et ça me fera mal si ça déconnait. Est-ce vous auriez des idées de causes pouvant être provoqué par de l'eau? J'espère qu'au pire c'est juste la batterie qui a fait court-circuit (je sais pas si ça un rapport avec l'allumage?), auquel cas je pourrai la changer de suite.

Après quelque recherche sur Internet j'ai vu que les minéraux laissé par l'eau évaporé pouvait aussi être une source de dommage pour certains composants...Qu'en pensez-vous? Quelqu'un disait que si   c'était le cas les enlever avec un coton-tige et de l'eau démoralisé ça pouvait le faire (bien qu je me vois pas du tout démonter...) 

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos précieuses aides,

Sam


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2009)

Il faut le sécher au séche-cheveux (ne pas coller l'embouchure contre l'ordi, température de séchage moyenne). Le fait qu'il se rallume indique que l'eau fait sûrement encore contact. Encore 24h et reviens nous voir.


----------



## sam2008 (25 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rapide!  Tu me rassures en me disant que c'est juste l'eau qui pourrait faire contact. Je vais essayer le sèche cheveux et reviendrai vous voir demain 

Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2009)

en desaccord total avec tibomonG4

secher au seche cheveux est à proscrire
( ca peut cramer un circuit)

methode
faire secher clavier vers le sol  à l'air plusieurs jours
 ET enlever la batterie


----------



## sam2008 (25 Août 2009)

Helppppp

mauvaise nouvelle les gars, jsuis au bord de la crise là. j'ai fait seché au seche cheveux, mais je l'ai mis trop pres des bout sur les touches, 2 ont commencés à se tordre, et quand je l'allumais il s'arrêtait au moment ou le bureau allait s'afficher. Je l'ai relaissé reposer pensant qu'il etait trop chaud a cause du seche cheveux et maintenant plus rien qu'il s'allume. Le voyant du fil du secteur est s'allume bien en orange mais rien ne demare quand j'appuie. Je crains d'avoi grillé un circuit avec le seche cheveux!! J'suis allé dans un Apple Center (tokyo) et on m'a dit d'aller que ça prenanait 2 semaine pour découvrir la panne mais quelqu'un d'autre m'a dit que l'eau était pas du tout reconnu comme une panne par Apple...donc je sais pas quoi faire du tout. 

Quelqu'un sait les composant qui pourrait avoir été endommagé pres du bouton power??

Merci pour le seche cheveux en tout cas..


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> en desaccord total avec tibomonG4
> 
> secher au seche cheveux est à proscrire
> ( ca peut cramer un circuit)



Je te signale que j'ai donné une indication précise sur la façon de l'utiliser ! J'avais oublié que je n'ai pas affaire à des personnes censées...



sam2008 a dit:


> Helppppp
> 
> mauvaise nouvelle les gars, jsuis au bord de la crise là. j'ai fait seché au seche cheveux, *mais je l'ai mis trop pres des bout sur les touches,*



No comment !


----------



## sam2008 (25 Août 2009)

Je suis quelqu'un de censé  mais oui je sais j'ai deconné un peu mais le séchoir que j'ai utilisé était super fort et à peine 6 sec on suffit a faire commencer a fondre 2 touches...

On m'a dit que c'est super une soudure du bouton d'alimentation qui a peut etre fondu, auquel cas ca serait pas si grave. Quelqu'un connait-il les composant pres du bouton d'alimentation?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2009)

Je précise que je t'ai indiqué cette manipulation parce que tu as précisé que le liquide était de l'eau et que tu avais déjà laissé sécher l'ordi 24h. 
Enfin passons. 
Tu l'as rallumé au bout de combien de temps ? Sûrement pas 24h donc comme je te l'avais pourtant indiqué...


Ne touche plus à rien. Laisse-le sécher jusqu'à demain.


----------



## boodou (25 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faut le sécher au séche-cheveux



Normal pour un Macbook Hair


----------



## sam2008 (25 Août 2009)

Alors pour être bien précis voici comment ça s'est passé.

le verre d'eau sur le clavier. 
de l'eau qui reste peut etre vers le bouton d'ali
24h a secher
j'allume, le bouton d'alli se met en marche tout seul
je met le seche cheveux (trop prés..) L'allu etait je dois dire brulant
je laisse reposer 15 min le temps que ça refroidisse
ça s'allume, la rond du début tourne anormalement un peu plus longtemps que d'habitude et au moment ou le bureau doit apparaitre sa se coupe, plus rien. Je refais la manip 5 ou 6 fois d'affilé toujours pareil.
Je fais une pause 2h environ et aprés il veut carrément plus démarrer du tout la, le voyamt de chargement sur le cordon est orange mais rien qui démarre.

Quant à la batterie j'ai rien ouvert du tout.
Est-ce que le bouton d'ali est facil d'accés et avec un peu de patience si j'arrive a reperer la soudure (si ce le cas) dessoué je pourrai ressouder ça ou faut vraiment être callé et faire appel à un spécialiste? Avec des photos sur le forum je pourrai vous montrer l'intérieur peut-être?

Merci encore


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2009)

Il est encore sous garantie ?


----------



## sam2008 (25 Août 2009)

non justement, acheté d'occasion. tu penses bien que j'aurai été direct voir apple sinon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2009)

sam2008 a dit:


> non justement, acheté d'occasion. tu penses bien que j'aurai été direct voir apple sinon...



Au vu des événements précédents, je pense qu'il ne vaut mieux que tu confies la réparation à un réparateur agréé  Ce sera plus raisonnable.


----------



## sam2008 (25 Août 2009)

ouais mais ca va douiller j'ai l'impression...je vais aller voir dans les rue de tokyo si je trouve quelque chose.
tu vois pas d'autre hypothèse qu'une soudure qui a fondu sinon? J'espère que c'est juste ça..


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Août 2009)

si tu as l'intention d'ouvrir, t'as pas mal de site facile a trouver, ex:
http://www.nowhereelse.fr/dsossage-en-bonne-et-due-forme-du-macbook-air-4716/

mais pese bien le pour et le contre avant d'aller trop loin car tu peux pas toujours revenir en arriere et causer plus de degats qu'il n'y a (a toi de voir si tu es bricoleur un minimum ou pas).

Je connais pas les MBA mais jete un coup d'oeil a ta batterie (1 test sur le bouton le charge voire sors la pour voir si ya pas d'eau et si les contacts sont secs).


----------



## sam2008 (25 Août 2009)

Merci pour ce site, c'est  tres bien fait et j'ai localié plus ou moins l'endroit qui m'intéresse, a savoir le bouton d'alimentation, juste au dessus du clapet usb, mais c'est tellement petit que j'ai du mal a voir si c'est complex et accessible sans tout demonter surtout. Quelqu'un en saurait-il plus avant que j'essaye d'ouvrir les 10 vices du supports...?
En tout si je trouve rien de bizarre en l'ouvrant j'iria l'emener chez un spécialiste.

Pour la batttie ca m'ettonnerait que ce soit encore un probleme d'eau aprés plus de 24 heure mais j'y jetterai un coup d'oeil.


----------



## boodou (25 Août 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> en desaccord total avec tibomonG4
> secher au seche cheveux est à proscrire



Ah bon ? 



pascalformac a dit:


> methode
> faire secher clavier vers le sol  à l'air plusieurs jours
> ET enlever la batterie



enlever la batterie d'un MBA ??? c'est pas un ibook  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Au vu des événements précédents, je pense qu'il ne vaut mieux que tu confies la réparation à un réparateur agréé  Ce sera plus raisonnable.



Ouaip.
Et surtout fait gaffe au le choix de la couleur pour la teinture et garde pas trop longtemps les bigoudis 
_(cf TibomonG4, coiffeur pour dames)_


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ouaip.
> Et surtout fait gaffe au le choix de la couleur pour la teinture et garde pas trop longtemps les bigoudis
> _(cf TibomonG4, coiffeur pour dames)_


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Août 2009)

Un piste pour notre malheureux amis.
Il est possible que de l'eau soit restée sous le bouton de mise en route, qui faisait contact.
A moins que ton séche cheveux soit un décapeur thermique, je ne crois pas qu'un soudure ait fondu (le MBA chauffe déjà pas mal par lui même), mais en s'évaporant l'eau peut avoir déposé des sels minéraux qui font contact un peu partout. Va falloir démonter et nettoyer à l'alcool, sans garantie que tout remarche...

A moins de vouloir faire appel à un réparateur agréé, conseil en cas d'inondation":
- on éteint tout
- on éponge au mieux
- on ouvre et on démonte au minimum la batterie, et tout ce que l'on peut facilement enlever.
- on essuie méticuleusement toute trace d'eau sur les précieux composants, on passe même un petit coup d'éthanol (alcool) sur un coton tige après.
- on laisse sécher toutes les pièces au moins 24 h, si l'on peut sous une clim (air + sec) mais pas à 10 °C (condensation!)
- on se flagelle en rampant à genoux tout en se couvrant la tête de cendres pour avoir commis cette erreur.

Sinon, vu que tu es à Edo... Seppuku !

Bonne chance !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2009)

un seche cheveux a deux effets
-il chauffe les parties vers lequel il est dirigé
certaines ne supportent pas d'etre chauffées

- l'air  pulsé pousse les gouttelettes d'eau vers des recoins ou  zones où l'eau n'était pas forcement présente avant

donc même seche  cheveux en option"air froid" c'est à proscrire

ps pour l'histoire de la batterie 
je n'ai fait que donner le conseil géneral , toutes machines
evidemment s'il n'y a pas de batterie ,ce n'est pas à enlever..


----------



## sam2008 (26 Août 2009)

Je viens de l'amener à un magasin de réparation, résultat et devis sous 3 jours...en croisant les doigts.


----------



## sam2008 (26 Août 2009)

J'ai une question en attendant le verdict, j'ai vu sur un forum que Apple facturait dans les  300 euros pour remplacer un clavier tout entier et ça vu que j'ai 2 touches (cd et escape, vu qu'on m'a dit de pointer vers le bouton d'allumage..^^) et comme je sais qu'on peut  pas changer juste les touches mais tout l'ensemble j'ai trouvé un truc bien moins cher: http://www.powerbookmedic.com/Macbook-Air-Keyboard-Top-Case-Assembly-p-17197.html

134 euros le tout pour macbook air. En amenant chez ça chez le meme specialiste repérateur je pense que ça ira a pas plus de 200 euros en tout pour le clavier si je m'en tire bien mais j'ai un gros doute quand à ce clavier parce que je sais pas du tout s'il est sera bien compatible avec mon mac vu que c'est fournit par Apple...le site à l'air sérieux mais je me sentirai plus reconforté si vous avez des avis dessus?

Merci encore,


----------



## sam2008 (1 Septembre 2009)

J'ai du nouveau...apparemment c'est à cause du sèche cheveux(-.-). J'ai du trop chauffer le SDD et griller complément le slot USB..Pour la recupe des données SSD ca va me couter 220 euros (oui rien que ça) comme ils peuvent passer que par transfert à distance étant donnée que l'USB est mort. 
Après j'ai pas tout compris mais ils vont essayer de tout effacer et tout réinstaller pour voir si ca marche mais le SSD à l'air un peu dead alors les chances sont minces (mais ils avaient l'air assez confiant). Et pour le slot USB j'ai un peu les boules car ils m'ont dit que seul apple peut s'en charger ou alors faudrait changer carrément la logic board...mais je comprend pas ça doit bien se trouver des clapet de macbook air non? Ca m'a l'air super fragile donc c'est le genre de truc qui doit pouvoir se changer facilement et ça a pas l'air super cher en plus? Vous connaissez pas un site qui en vendrait?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

sam2008 a dit:


> J'ai du nouveau...apparemment c'est à cause du sèche cheveux(-.-). J'ai du trop chauffer le SDD et griller complément le slot USB.




C'est ce que j'ai dit hier à une personne qui a laissé tomber son ipod dans la piscine....
Regarde sur ebay pour les pièces détachées


----------



## sam2008 (4 Septembre 2009)

Ca y'est mon macbook air est enfin reparé pour la modique somme de 300 euros...ca fait mal mais bon. Apparemment c'était le SDD qui a mal tourné sous le seche cheveux, alors ils ont tous sauvergardé sans fil (vu que l'usb est capute) et réinstaller leopard a distance aprés avoir tout vidé. Et là apparement ca remarche nickel. Sauf que j'ai toujour ce fichu probleme du bouton d'allumage qui se met en route seul lors de l'utilisation, vraiment bizarre, alors que ya plus une goutte d'eau. C'était la partie qui a avait été la plus soumise à la chaleur donc ca a pu griller des circuits ou je ne sais quoi mais c'est très bizarre. Personne sait si on peut changer ce bouton d'allumage? De même, c'est pas tout le mudule usb dvi audio qui marche plus mais que l'USB (l'audio parfait), et tout semble intacte ils m'ont dit. Ils m'ont dit donc que y'a que Apple qui peut reparer ça. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du prix facturé pour changer le clapet USB en entier et le bouton d'allumage (à tous les coups il est indépendant du upper board avec le clavier...)

Et pour finir les 2 boutons qui sont a moitié fondu, j'ai trouvé sur ebay un mec qui les vends en pièces par pièce, suffit de choisir quel boutons on veut et apparement tous les boutons du mac sont déclipsable, est-ce que c'est aussi vrai pour le Macbook air? Est-ce que les boutons des différentes version de macbook air diffère ou ce sont les même pour tous?

Merci encore,


----------



## sam2008 (4 Septembre 2009)

Personne pour me répondre???


----------



## Scoubidou2009 (7 Septembre 2009)

'tin j'y crois pas on me donne des conseils qui bousille mon macbook air et y'en a pas un pour m'aider à le réparer, merci macgeneration!

Sam2008


----------



## surfman06 (8 Septembre 2009)

Ça doit être la carte mère a changer pour l'usb et le bouton d'alimention, vu que tout est intégrée à celle ci, je pense que personne ne veut d'anéantir, c'est pour cela qu'il n'y a pas de réponse.

J'espère me tromper, mais va voir ce quand pense un applestore en lui montrant le macbook air.

Sinon pour les touches, oui elles sont clipsables, mais faut réussir l'opération du premier coup, car sinon les clips étant très fin, ils cassent et une deuxième tentative serait vaine.

l'eau n'étant pas pris dans les assurances généralement ou  certaines assurances accidentelles, ou peut être certaines assurances de responsabilité civile, si tu possèdes ce genre d'assurance, demande toujours.

Bonne chance.


----------



## sam2008 (8 Septembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse. Pour l'USB j'ai fait ma petite recherche et j'ai pas besoin de changer la carte mère heureusement, c'est juste le clapet USB mini-dvi audio à changer (qui comporte une nape à relier à la carte mère). Faite attention aux conseils quand même les mecs...

Pour le bouton d'ali c'est bon le problème à l'air d'avoir disparu, j'ai plus les bug, mystères...

Merci encore


----------



## Chris0607 (9 Septembre 2009)

Pour les conseils je pense que c'est toi qui les a mal lu, on t'avais bien prévenu en tout début de post de ne pas coller l'embouchure au MBA ce que tu a fait.
Et les conséquences, touches cramées et complications par la suite :s


----------



## sam2008 (10 Septembre 2009)

Bon bah ca m'apprendra maintenant, mais sachez que ceux qui viennent sur les forum comme ça ce sont pas les plus malins en informatique donc prenez ça en considération dans vos conseils, détaillé ou pas ,ca reste du texte et moi quand on me dit régler le seche cheveux sur le niveau moyen je vais pas mettre ma main pour savoir si c'est la bonne tempèrature ou pas parce que j'en ai aucune idée...

Sinon et là c'est vraiment déplaisant, j'ai depuis tout a l'heure un bug sur mon macbook air, et je sais pas si ca a un lien avec l'eau ou pas....Un fantôme appuie sur la touche Z de mon clavier et ça fait des z en continu. Le plus incroyable dans cette histoire c'est que quand j'appuie sur certaines lettres (le "e", "espace", l'accent aigu...) la touche Z fantôme s'arrête et quand je rappuis sur une autre lettre c'est reparti. Qui plus est la touche Z physique ne répond pas du tout lorsque j'appui dessus. J'ai évidemment démonté la touche pour voir si rien de gênait et c'est clean pourtant. Vous auriez une idée de l'origine? Virus? Cause matérielle?

En tout cas là c'est à nouveau inutilisable, impossible d'entrer un texte, jdois rester appuyé sur la touche supp pour taper les lettres que je veux..


Merci d'avance


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Septembre 2009)

probable de l'eau qui a cree un contact entre qq circuit (pas forcement au niveau de la touche z, peut-etre plus loin sur un circuit).

est-ce que la repartion que tu as payée etait sensé tout remettre en ordre? Tu peux toujours leur ramener et dire qu'ils ont pas fini le travail


----------



## sam2008 (10 Septembre 2009)

oui mais c'est bizarre, parce que ca fait quand même 15 jours presque que l'eau est rentré, depuis ça plus que séché, et comment j'ai mis la dose!^^'

Le magasin m'a juste sauvegardé et réinstaller a distance l'OS. le seche cheveux a juste foutu en l'air l'OS mais les données sont resté intact. Mais l'histoire du Z est appari tout d'un coup comme ça, j'suis resté legèrement au soleil à un moment et après paf le Z s'est mis en route tout seul.


----------



## Amandine57 (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !
Peut-être que ton ordi a mal supporté la chaleur du soleil et que un circuit qui avait déjà souffert s'est mis en panne seulement à cet instant ?
Essaie de le ramener chez ton réparateur, tu lui dis ce qui se passe sans parler du soleil ou autre chose.
Au pire il va à nouveau regarder ce qui ne va pas vu que ton ordi devait être réparé.
Tente le coup.
Bon courage !


----------



## sam2008 (10 Septembre 2009)

Merci Amandine! Je vais essayer ça oui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h12 ----------

Alors là je comprend vraiment rien lol. Je l'ai laissé presque 7h dans ma chambre avec la clim a 24 degré et quand je rentre tout remarche niquel^^ Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ça par A+B je serai vraiment content, parcque à part refroidir l'ordi j

bon allez maintenant reste plus qu'à changer l'usb, trouvais a 35 euros sur le net, et après je pourrai en rire de tout ça


----------



## lappartien (10 Septembre 2009)

il a 5 éléments:
l'eau, l'air, le feu...
c'est con j'me souviens plus des deux autres


----------



## sam2008 (10 Septembre 2009)

lol quel rapport???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Il n'y en a que quatre avec la terre, le 5e c'est Besson.


----------



## aserrie (12 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je vous expose mon soucis : début janvier, ma bouteille d'eau s'est renversée dans mon sac, du coup mon MacBook Air qui était allumé s'est éteint. Je l'ai fait sécher dans du riz, et dès le lendemain je l'ai emmené dans un centre agrée Apple (pas d'applestore dans ma région..). Au bout de quelques semaines, le rapport stipule qu'il est impossible de le réparer, et que je ne peux absolument rien récupérer, que l'eau a tout détruit...
Du coup, j'en rachète un autre. 
Il y a environ un mois de cela, je vais récupérer le MacBook irréparable. Par curiosité, je le branche au secteur, et comme par magie, je vois le clavier qui s'allume ... En regardant de plus prêt l'écran, je remarque aussi que l'écran fonctionne, mais que la luminosité est relativement faible ... Du coup, j'arrive à entrer dans mon MacBook (je tombe donc sur mes derniers documents ouverts), le Wifi fonctionne très bien, je recevais mes Imessages, les ports USB de même.
Donc les seuls soucis sont : il ne fonctionne que sur secteur, et la luminosité ne fonctionne plus ..
Je ne sais que faire de ce deuxième MacBook ... Est-il possible de le faire réparer ?
Je vous remercie pour vos réponses,
Bonne journée à vous !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

Salut @aserrie 

As-tu essayé d'utiliser un écran externe?
Pour la batterie, tu dois pouvoir la changer (si elle a pris l'eau, elle risque de dégrader ton Macbook).

@+


----------



## Charterhouse11 (19 Mars 2017)

Un rapide message (et une remontée des profondeurs pour ce topic) pour partager mon expérience avec le fameux verre d'eau renversé sur mon vieux macbook pro de 2009, remis à jour y a 1 mois grâce aux conseils fournis dans ces pages.
Et un verre d'eau entier, sinon c'est pas drôle.
Honnêtement, j'ai cru que c'était mort, fini. Et puis en fait, en lisant vos conseils ici, j'ai pris mon mal en patience. J'ai pu l'arrêter à temps (moins de 10 secondes après en enlevant le chargeur et en forçant l'extinction), je l'ai ouvert, j'ai enlevé les parties détachables (disque dur, barrettes de RAM, la batterie j'aurais aimé mais un pas de vis délicat m'en a empêché), j'ai séché ce que j'ai pu (j'ai refusé d'utiliser un sèche-cheveux vu que ça ne me semblait pas trop conseillé, et aussi parce que je n'en ai pas) et je l'ai mis ouvert, à l'envers dans ma salle de bain, à côté du sèche-serviette, pendant 48h non-stop (sauf quand j'allais prendre ma douche, évidemment). Et... ben il s'est rallumé.
Ok, le pad n'est pas génial, l'affichage écran de la batterie est celui plus bas (et pourtant la batterie marche encore non branchée), mais globalement il marche. J'ai bien compris que les problèmes pouvaient arriver plus tard (oxydation, tout ça) mais bon, ça fait près d'un mois et il tourne.
En gros, il faut être patient. Très patient. Et croiser les doigts.

(Et merci à moi-même de ne pas mettre ouvert une bouteille de vin ce soir là : ça n'aurait pas été la même histoire).


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2017)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> (j'ai refusé d'utiliser un sèche-cheveux vu que ça ne me semblait pas trop conseillé, et aussi parce que je n'en ai pas)


Bravo pour ne pas avoir utilisé le sèche cheveux… C'est sûr que ne pas en avoir, ça aide


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est sûr que ne pas en avoir, ça aide


... des cheveux ?-


----------



## dragao13 (19 Mars 2017)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> (Et merci à moi-même de ne pas mettre ouvert une bouteille de vin ce soir là : ça n'aurait pas été la même histoire).


Bacchus n'aurait jamais permi une telle galère ... alors que les naïades ont toujours été de veritables salopes !!! 

Et puis, on dit : mettre au vert, bordel !!!


----------



## Charterhouse11 (21 Mars 2017)

Oh. Bor. Del. Mes confuses, mes plus plates excuses. Quelle faute horrible oui.


----------



## Jackda80 (22 Mars 2017)

Au final, on peut dire que c'est un beau carnage,
j'utilise mon four a 40C, en chaleur tournante... et voila.

Seiche cheveux, je laisse les femmes qui sont experte en ce sujet...

Le sujet peut-être clos ?


----------



## esimport (27 Mars 2017)

à l'époque nous avions publié un tutoriel que faire en cas de dommage liquide sur un macbook:

dommage liquide sur une carte-mère de macbook

en résumé:

1. si le dommage liquide est récent, débrancher immédiatement la batterie ET la prise secteur
2. retourner le matériel, afin que le liquide ne descende pas sur la carte-mère
3. ouvrir et démonter le macbook en suivant un guide de démontage sur http://tuto.esimport.fr/
4. sortir la carte-mère, l’inspecter, repérer les traces de liquide et les traces d’oxydation
5. se munir d’une brosse à dents imbibée d’alcool à 90° (surtout pas d’eau), et frotter doucement les parties humides / oxydées. laisser sécher une heure. Il est possible d’accélérer le procédé en utilisant un sèche-cheveux
6. retirer toute autre trace de liquide dans le châssis
7. remonter, rebrancher, tester…et observer


----------

